

A series of short videos on functional programming in JavaScript - mpjme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMUiFMZr7vk&list=PL0zVEGEvSaeEd9hlmCXrk5yUyqUag-n84

======
littleweep
This was enjoyable. Thanks.

